# Ok, can anyone tell me the difference?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I need a set of original or usable linkage for my shifter. I've found THESE on AMES and I've found CP1605G on Parts Place. 

From what I can tell the AMES ones seem to work better with hurst shifters and I already have the correct adapter plate. Is that right?

X


----------

